# Shoe covers?



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I spotted some people wearing shoe covers at a recent criterium. Looked like just some thin Lycra material, didn't seem heavyweight enough to provide any warmth and it wasn't really cold. Is this for aerodynamics or just some kind of cool "Euro" look? Either way, it looked rather silly.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

Shoes that are breathable, like running shoes, the shoe covers would provide warmth by blocking the cold air from flowing in. Some are made out of water proof material and fluorescent colors for better visibility.

For the most part, the people who are wearing them are using them for function, not fashion.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently started wearing Defeet Slipstreams.. They add a bit of warmth without a lot of bulk or weight.. Plus I wore them when I might be riding on dirt.. Nothing worse than getting a stone kicked into your shoe. Shoe covers like these will protect against that.

Some covers are 100% for the aero benefit..


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

It was most likely for warmth. Even if it wasn’t a cold day. They either thought it was going to be cold and put them on or they wanted them on just in case. It likely wasn’t for fashion.

And it definitely wasn’t to get more aero…that’s silly.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say if they were in a crit, it was for aero unless it was kind of cold. In that case it may have been just to keep the wind out. 

I have thin, non thermal toe covers that are wind proof just for that reason. I hate my toes getting cold as the wind zipps through my shoes.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

If it was a crit, then the cyclists wearing them were doing so for aerodynamics. At the higher levels of the sport, aerodynamics have become a greater focus for the pro cyclist. Thats why the UCI is getting more vocal on matters of clothing.

The UCI is trying to level the playing field like Nascar. They want to make sure that the technology is available to all the teams & not some. Case in point is the Pearl Izumi tt suit that Garmin used previously with the built in fairing in the front. 

Aero clothing like the bikes can save a significant amount of wind drag. Of course this only matters if you can maintain a speed in excess of 40 kph. If not, then the casual cyclist would of course look silly doing so. Sort of like someone that shows up on a group ride with a hybrid with tri-bars & tt helmet. Seriously.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I have two pairs of shoe covers. A heavier pair of Adidas that have a fuzzy lining and are great for winter riding. I have another pair that are just lycra, and I like them for spring and fall riding. If I wore the heavier ones my feet would overheat, but the lycra ones provide just enough shelter from the wind to add a little warmth when needed.

The crit riders were probably wearing them for some perceived aerodyamic benefit, but maybe they get cold toes too.

In any event, there's nothing wrong with dressing to look euro-cool on the bike.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

So wait, you guys are saying that shoe covers will give someone an aero advantage that makes any sort of significant difference in speed in a crit? That’s news to me. No wonder I’ve not podiumed yet. 

I’ve seen pro’s with shoes covers for their TT’s (but not all the time, some pro’s don’t use them) but don’t think I’ve ever seen them in other types of races. 

Anywhoo, this is from a study of prominent sport engineers (Gibertini, Grassi, Macchi&De Bortoli, 2010):

The results showed that the amount of power associated with the aerodynamic resistance of the shoes is a non-negligible part of the total power and that a proper choice of the shoe can produce a power gain. The best choice was shown to be a very simple laced shoe closely fitting the cyclist’s foot. On the contrary the use of the overshoe produces a noticeable disadvantage. 

See page 160, Fig 13, model A = fastest = laces w/ no shoe cover.


And from the same authors:

The choice of the shoes is a typical problem of the aerodynamic optimization of a time trial cyclist. Of course this choice depends on many aspects and not only on the aerodynamic point of view, but nevertheless it is interesting to evaluate the amount of drag (and thus the amount of power) due to the shoes. An interesting point that is a valid example to compare the two cited wind tunnel testing approaches is the effect of the overshoes: this accessories are widely used in the time trial competitions with the aim of drag reduction. In the study already mentioned here before (Gibertini, Grassi, Macchi & De Bortoli, 2010) this subject was investigated by means of wind tunnel tests with a shank and foot model. These tests showed that the overshoes produce a drag increasing instead of a reduction. This counter-trend results could not be taken as conclusive because the tests were carried out on a static partial model (reproducing just the shank and the foot) that could not include all the real effects. A recent series of tests was carried out with an elite team of six cyclists. The aim of these tests was mainly the optimization of cyclists position (see Gibertini, Campanardi, Guercilena & Macchi (2010)) but it has been a precious occasion to get some confirmation of the results obtained with the shank and foot model.

Here’s a link to the paper:

http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs/1668...en_two_different_experimental_approaches_.pdf

And the above is all for TT’s – not a crit (where there are many places to hide). I guess my point with all this is that (although the study info is not super conclusive, what study really is, it leans towards there being no advantage) if those guys wearing shoe covers were doing it for aerodynamics in a crit, it got them as much advantage as shaving the hair off their legs in order to go faster.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

BostonG said:


> *So wait, you guys are saying that shoe covers will give someone an aero advantage that makes any sort of significant difference in speed in a crit?* That’s news to me. No wonder I’ve not podiumed yet.
> 
> I’ve seen pro’s with shoes covers for their TT’s (but not all the time, some pro’s don’t use them) but don’t think I’ve ever seen them in other types of races.
> 
> ...


Placebo effect in place because wallet is lighter from buying into the whole "aerodynamics makes you go faster" even though the engine is human powered, not mechanically powered.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

I've worn insulated toe covers for the last several years when temps. were cool. I picked up a pair of Louis Garneau Slick shoe covers because they were on sale, and they made sense. I really like them for cool rides, and they keep water out on wet ones. And, they are compact enough to easily stash in a jersey pocket if conditions warm or dry out.

I don't care what they look like - they are quite functional. Castelli makes some really kewl looking covers for the more fashion consious. I see a woman on some of our group rides that wears them. :thumbsup: The LG's I have are a litte more compact however.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Point:
Velominati › The Rules

Rule #23 // Shoe covers are for cold or wet.
If it’s not cold or wet and you are still wearing shoe covers it’s because you’re a *****.




Counterpoint:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I was just about to look up that rule and post it.


I will wear shoe covers in the wet, or if it is below 40 degrees.
.
.
.


----------



## rsilvers (Nov 27, 2005)

BostonG said:


> It was most likely for warmth. Even if it wasn’t a cold day. They either thought it was going to be cold and put them on or they wanted them on just in case. It likely wasn’t for fashion.
> 
> And it definitely wasn’t to get more aero…that’s silly.


Shoe covers are very much for aero. 30 seconds off a 40km (if you ride fast):

Biggest Bang For Your Buck In Time Trial Equipment | CyclingTips


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

rsilvers said:


> Shoe covers are very much for aero. 30 seconds off a 40km (if you ride fast):
> 
> Biggest Bang For Your Buck In Time Trial Equipment | CyclingTips


You must be bored, no one has worried about this for 3.5 years. And it's not thread-dredge tuesday.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> You must be bored, no one has worried about this for 3.5 years. And it's not thread-dredge tuesday.


It's okay - the linked article he provided is 4.5 years old.

Maybe a real-life Rumpelstiltskin ?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> You must be bored, no one has worried about this for 3.5 years. And it's not thread-dredge tuesday.


Thread dredges are on Thursday. Tuesdays are for tacos.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

SauronHimself said:


> Tuesdays are for tacos.


Unless they are fish tacos, then those are for Friday or Saturday, or both if you go grilled.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

BostonG said:


> And it definitely wasn’t to get more aero…that’s silly.


Ohhhhh.... Don't tell them tthat over at Specialized!


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

rsilvers said:


> Shoe covers are very much for aero. 30 seconds off a 40km (if you ride fast):
> 
> Biggest Bang For Your Buck In Time Trial Equipment | CyclingTips


Very much dependent on the shoe cover. Some are slower than just shoes.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been disappointed with every single one of the half dozen shoe covers I've tried. I've had the best that PI and Castelli has to offer and still, in 40F cold after twenty five windy miles my toes were frozen and burning like they were on fire. The rest of me was more than fine, body, head, hands I got that figured out, layers and all. The toes and the shoes though. Ouch! Takes a good two hours or so for them to stop tingling and burning. If I don't ride a lot this winter, it's because nothing I've tried seem to do the trick. Perhaps my summer Mavic shoes are just too breathable to begin with.

Not looking for recommendations, just to vent.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

I bought some for the colder days and when trying them on I've cursed more than my whole life combined. No, I won't be wearing those for fun!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

For warmth try the thicker neoprene covers and some wool socks, or better yet, these:

Sidi Hydro GTX Winter Road Shoe | Sidi


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

9W9W said:


> Not looking for recommendations, just to vent.


I have used these the past two winters. RXL Waterproof Softshell Shoe Cover - | Bontrager
Good for about an hour or so in sub-freezing temps with wool socks. They're expensive and look funny, but at least you're outside.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a pair of Louis Garneau neoprene shoe covers which have been pretty useful in cold weather.


----------

